# Blue cheese



## Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

Love it!
Picked up a 4 lb wheel of Maytag at RD yesterday. Any great blue cheese uses? how about a good salad dressing reciepe to share?
I like to make burgers with the Blue tucked inside so I don't loose a drop of that tangy goodness. I also add some to a BLT.MMMMmmm.


----------



## dreamsignals (Mar 4, 2011)

dude, mouth watering...and it's almost lunchtime!

i went through a phase i kinda refused to each chicken breasts, and they only way i ate them was with a blue cheese sauce.

nothing complicated, some type of sofrito, maybe just sauteed shallots and garlic (or roasted garlic), heavy cream, blue cheese nutmeg and season to taste. and frankly, i like leaving it a little 'chunky'. those semi-melted pieces of cheese are awesome

and i totally second the burgers.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 4, 2011)

Try it with some pear granita. Fabulous.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love blue cheese. One of my favorites, very simple if you get the honey: take a piece of blue cheese, mash it up with a fork, maybe add a bit of cream to thin it out if you want, fold in very fine diced ripe pear cubes. Spread on freshly toasted baguette and drizzle with truffle-honey. I love this as a little snack while guests are coming in. It only gets better with a glas of Sauternes, but what doesn't? 

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 5, 2011)

Blue cheese demands nuts! Nuts and blue are just too good to separate. Some Texas Pecans and blue cheese on any old green, some olive oil and lemon...I'll eat myself stupid.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 5, 2011)

Maytag is my favorite!!!

I have a crazy beet and maytag timbale recipe I can share later. Basically a modern take on the beet and cheese salad. Awesome!


----------



## steeley (Mar 5, 2011)

I have some of that in my fridge.
how about 
sour cream and butter milk ,green onion ,tarragon, a bit of mayo and garlic very little.
vinegar and olive oil s&p.
done


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 6, 2011)

steeley said:


> I have some of that in my fridge.
> how about
> sour cream and butter milk ,green onion ,tarragon, a bit of mayo and garlic very little.
> vinegar and olive oil s&p.
> done


 
Use tarragon vinegar.


----------



## TaJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Good wheat bread, butter, _creamy_ blue cheese. For some finesse i put some rucola (rocket?) leaf on top. All i need 

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## cannibal (Mar 11, 2011)

mmm good stuff! i like to keep it simple. butterfly steak and smear on the cheese with a sprig of rosemary. rub on some crushed peppercorns and sear. nom.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Blue cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped figs are delicious with ruby port.
Crumbled in a grilled chicken salad or on a steak/burger are my most frequesnt uses.
I also like to toss it on pizza and stir it into smashed 'taters.
on a toothpick, with pecans and a 20yr tawney port, is by far my favorite way to go.

I like Maytag quite well, tough to get on the left coast though. 
I eat a lot of Pt Reyes Blue and the Rogue options: Oregonzola and Crater Lake.
So no complaints here. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mhlee (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's my blue cheese dressing recipe:

1/3 cup blue cheese crumbled
1/3 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tbsp of strained lemon juice (or more to taste and depending on thickness of dressing)
1/4 tsp fresh thyme (leaves only)
1/4 tsp fresh chives, finely chopped
black pepper (to taste, but at least 5 good grinds of pepper)
white pepper (to taste)
salt (to taste)
optional: pinch of sugar or some honey (to taste if you like your dressing on the milder side)

1/4 cup blue cheese crumbles

Blend all of the listed ingredients except for the 1/4 cup of blue cheese crumbles in a blender. If it's too thick, but already has enough acidity or tanginess, add water or a little bit of milk. Re-blend.

Finish by folding in the remaining blue cheese crumbles. It's best to chill it for a few hours before using so it gets nice and thick.

It's great as a dressing, but also with Buffalo wings. I've tried this with Danish Blue, Point Reyes Blue and a few other blue cheeses and it works well with all. The saltiness of the cheese is one big variable; as I recall, Maytag is not very salty so you will probably want to add some salt. With others, like the Point Reyes Blue I just used this week, no salt was added; the cheese was salty enough on its own. 

You can also substitute your favorite herbs like italian parsley, green onions. You can also add shallots, onions or a little garlic.


----------



## steeley (Mar 18, 2011)

I like to make a base dressing and have sliced or wedge at room temp on top to show off the cheese .
and a slice of good bacon.


----------



## jonnachang (Mar 22, 2011)

Nothing is better for me than a perfectly cooked rare to med rare steak with a red wine sauce and crumble some good maytag or gorgonzola on top of it ...yum!


----------



## cnochef (Mar 22, 2011)

Your favorite steak (beef or lamb), accompanied by handmade gnocchi in blue cheese-cream sauce and a slightly bitter vegetable such as broccoli rabe.


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Any quality cheese with blue veins is OK by me.


----------



## spinblue (Mar 29, 2011)

Tonight was pan roasted thick pork chops with a beets/finely diced red peppers&onions/mushrooms type relish, a pan jus savory thyme strawberry jelly glaze. My wife won't go anywhere near blue cheese, but I crumbled it on top of my chop before I put the heated glaze on. Once the glaze got to melting the cheese, my taste buds loved it. Love me some blue.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

spinblue said:


> Tonight was pan roasted thick pork chops with a beets/finely diced red peppers&onions/mushrooms type relish, a pan jus savory thyme strawberry jelly glaze. My wife won't go anywhere near blue cheese, but I crumbled it on top of my chop before I put the heated glaze on. Once the glaze got to melting the cheese, my taste buds loved it. Love me some blue.


 
Oh my! It sounds really great.


----------

